# Farm Software



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation for farm management software?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Question. DH and I have been talking about that also. :shrug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Same here- we have downloaded a few trial versions, but nothing is quite like what we are looking for! :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am also hoping to find one..... :wink:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I have been using this site for a few months and love it!! 
www.easykeeper.net 
I think that I found the link in TGS. The people there respond very quickly to your questions and you input. They are looking for beta testers right now, so the full version is not released yet.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I also am part of their beta group...if you join their beta group it is free lifetime script when they do release it!!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I couldn't sign up :/ It's by invitation only.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All you have to do is email them and if they are still excepting new entries they give you the code. :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been using Kintracks but also am liking this one.


----------



## runninwildboergoats (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi I'm new here but we use Goatrancher by Lionhead Technoligies it works good for us cost around $100 but it has so much you can do with it we just use the basics, but you can keep track of kiddings by Sire and Dam, make pedigrees, weight gain and much more.
Hope this helps.
Josh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like the easykeeper too! It's great!


----------



## easykeeper (Dec 3, 2010)

Just a quick note to let people know that we have recently introduced our Performance Plan which has comprehensive milk production tracking and meat data tracking. We offer a free trial with no obligation for herd owners to evaluate the application. To start your trial, visit www.easykeeper.net
Signing up for a trial only takes a few moments and does not require you to provide any credit card info. 
Those opting for the new Performance Plan after the trial will enjoy our "Early Bird" discounted rate for the duration of the subscription. 
Feel free to drop us a line with any questions.


----------



## Lovinlifeathome (Nov 20, 2007)

I have http://www.easykeeper.net and love it! Jean keeps adding more features all the time. I add all my worming, hoof trimming, etc., which makes it so
great to keep track of what needs done when.

~Carla
JustRSize 
S Oregon


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Signed up today.... lovin it so far!


----------



## easykeeper (Dec 3, 2010)

That's great news! Please don't hesitate to email if you have any questions or suggestions. We're getting ready for another round of development, which will include extended pedigrees, adding health and maintenance events in bulk, adding the kid(s) to your herd when recording a kidding event weight tracking and 90-day weaning weights (for meat producers) and several other features.


----------



## mls4846 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not sure about easykeeper but I chose GoatRancher by Lionedge for a couple of reasons: 1) cost of the software is less than $100 and 2) they will be releasing ipad and iphone apps soon which I can work on and my information will upload to my computer. This will allow me to make notes down in the barn or away from home and know that the information will be in the main program. 

I also looked at several review sites and GoatRancher had the best reviews of all software programs. Every person is different but for me the apps were they deciding factor.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

The app is available for $149.99. It looks really really nice


----------

